# Laser engraving????



## bald9eagle (Feb 18, 2015)

Who? What? When? Where?

I'm looking to get some done. What kind of prices do you guys normally see? Who is your go-to guy?


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 18, 2015)

@Schroedc does laser engraving


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 18, 2015)

If @Schroedic cannot help you, contact Stan Cook at www.engravingcave.com
He does very nice work.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 18, 2015)

How many? What type? Just words or do you need logos? I get 4.00 per pen for text, logos depend on how much setup I need to do.


----------



## bald9eagle (Feb 24, 2015)

Turkey call pots. Lettering on the pots. Simple design on calling surfaces ( slate, ceramic, aluminum, glass) along with some lettering.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 24, 2015)

bald9eagle said:


> Turkey call pots. Lettering on the pots. Simple design on calling surfaces ( slate, ceramic, aluminum, glass) along with some lettering.



On the wood bodies of the pots, no problem. I'd have to experiment a little on the other materials to see if I have enough power. Pm me your email address and I can get in touch with you directly and we can go from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

